
Treeify – Visualizing DOM Tree - breck
https://chikeichan.wordpress.com/2014/12/23/treeify-visualizing-dom-tree/
======
97-109-107
Just a reminder that this existed:
[https://developer.mozilla.org/en/docs/Tools/3D_View](https://developer.mozilla.org/en/docs/Tools/3D_View)

------
zphds
Add visualizations to DOM changes as well and you have a 'living' tree. ;)

~~~
mobiuscog
By weighting how much a node's children change (or are passed over) you could
also make the branches sway.

Perhaps thicken or colour each section based upon age.

Add 'fruit' in the form of words or images, based upon the content of the leaf
nodes.

------
kixpanganiban
Someone: And here, ladies and gents, is HN Treeified.

Audience: But that's just a stick?

Someone: Exactly.

------
sdtsui
Fascinating! Such beauty!

